# Proof of address for nino



## yaniv4321 (Dec 7, 2015)

Hello All,

I would like to ask from your experience if letters from home office are acceptable as proof of address for the appointment at job center to get the NI number?

My wife is no-eea national , and we couldn't to open a bank account for her yet,we don't pay bills and it's impossible at the moment to add her on the tenancy contract . 

Also I registered her on some cards as boots and sainsbury's only for getting the letter on her name, are they acceptable as proof of address for NINO ?

Or if anyone have an idea of any way to get for her a proof of address for the NINO appointment,it will be great.

Many Thanks , Yaniv


----------



## ccm472 (Jan 6, 2016)

This link makes no mention of any proof of address requirement. https://www.gov.uk/apply-national-insurance-number/

Therefore you can take with you any envelopes that have been delivered by the post office to that address for your wife. The more official the better obviously and Mr and Mrs will be acceptable too. The main reason proof of address is ever wanted is to try to cut down on the postal delivery errors. If you are likely to move before the card is delivered, say 8 weeks, then ask for your new address to be used on the form. 
Your wife's identity documents I.e. passport etc should be photocopied and certified and then returned immediately. If for any reason an original was retained, or left behind, then it will be returned by post to the address used on the form.


----------



## Whisper of the heart (Sep 23, 2015)

Hi. My husband just called to Job Centre. They asked few questions and he gave the address by phone. He received application form for NIN. We sent it by post around three weeks ago and received NIN today.


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Same; I never had to prove my address for a NINo... You just call, they send you a short application form, and you post it back. I actually used my NINo confirmation letter as proof of address for a GP/bank, as it was my first official post received at my address


----------

